# Meh fursona



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Name: B.S.
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Chipmunk
Height: 5 foot, 12 in
Weight: 120

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:  Blackish hair
- Markings: 'munk stripes on back
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: None
Behavior and Personality: Calm and usually informative.

Skills: Some english writing classes.
Weaknesses: addictions to particular hobbies.

Likes: Writing, reading, platformer video games, Star Wars, Pixar, Insomniac Games, Ready at Dawn Studios, Pandemic Studios, and High Impact Games.
Dislikes: Not really anything. Test me if you don't believe me. I might not be right.

History: Short in short, B.S. discovered "furry" Jan. last year through google and Redwall. He came to FA as a touchy feely (sensitive) guy, and was usually snappy with anything or anyone who scrutinized him as a bad person and did not see and did not care to think briefly of what bad, stress, and denial he went through early 2008. He stopped for the sake of other's feelings after caring what had happened and what he was doing, instead of inflicting pain on others and using intertubes as a personal "flamepot" and "hatred victims." And he went away and calmed down a bit.


Clothing/Personal Style: Shorts in summer and spring, sport shorts for running, long stuff in the fall/winter era.
Picture: Meh. Sometimes I think I am better at painting my picture through words. But if I do make one, I'll make sure to spend my _time_ on it.

Goal: Uh, life?
Profession: Junior in high school.
Personal quote: Be as you are.
Theme song: I Got Sunshine in a Bag?
Birthdate: 3/10/92
Star sign: That damn fish Pisces.

Favorite food: Pizza
Favorite drink: Horizon Organic Chocolate Milk.
Favorite location: Lower LaSalle Rd. Algoma, WI.
Favorite weather: Bring on the thunderstorms!
Favorite color: Nature green?

Least liked food: Some seafood, buffalo wings.
Least liked drink: Yahoo Chocolate Milk
Least liked location: Chicago O'Hare International Airport.
Least liked weather: Sunny Days.

Favorite person: Chuck Norris
Least liked person: Chuck Norris
Friends: Chuck Norris
Relations: Chuck Norris
Enemies: Chuck Norris
Significant other: Chuck Norris
Orientation: Sexual? Straight.

9/5/08
- I will keep my (old) fursona pics here


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Wow, empty board, it seems I'll start off.
> 
> My fursona is similiar to me in person, about 5 foot, 9 inches in height, 112 in weight (working on getting my weight higher). I usually run with my dog and since it is summer at the time, it's great for a fur to pull those short shorts on! No? I also spend some time on portables playing online or offline on campaign. He was recently a touchy-feely guy, but that changed after some time. He also spends some time lifting weights and doing routines for his personal training. And gee, I don't want to go on more. That's what I think needs to be known.


 
*sweatdrop* ...wow...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *sweatdrop* ...wow...



What's making you surprised?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> What's making you surprised?


 
It was unexpected... for me. I'm 5 foot 2 and your introduction was interesting.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> It was unexpected... for me. I'm 5 foot 2 and your introduction was interesting.



Hm...thanks.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Hm...thanks.


 
Your welcome!


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice squirrel *Gives him some nuts*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

03pagea said:


> Nice squirrel *Gives him some nuts*



No, it's okay, I'll go with fruits. I shat some pretty big nuts after I saw that spider pic over at the Random Thoughts thread.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2008)

Introduction edited and I added in the 3 pictures Fel drew for me.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! Nice pictures!! *starts working on a new one*


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice!... Its not too often you meet a squirrel! I love the pictures of your fursona...


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen all of them before, good to see it again^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2008)

9/5/08
-update
I am announcing that I am changing my fursona from squirrel to lombax. It was a well thought over choice, and who doesn't want a lion-like tail? I also updated my intro on the first post and swiped the design from the "bio" thread. I also added my history, which you might think it humorous the way I paraphrase it, or it might be explanatory. I also added my own humorous moments in there for ya.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 5, 2008)

I've always thought a squirrel's tail would be more fun than a lion's, though it would also require more maintenance....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> I've always thought a squirrel's tail would be more fun than a lion's, though it would also require more maintenance....
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yeah, smooth tails are an advantage, because the bushy tail gets fur all over your clothes. :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Alternate forms I will include are:
Mouse
Squirrel

----
This might become a read-only thread soon.


----------

